# Paphiopedilum villosum f. laichauense



## vandacee (Nov 25, 2017)

Paphiopedilum villosum f. laichauense


----------



## ksriramkumar (Nov 25, 2017)

Looks very nice.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2017)

superb photo.
What differentiates this form from standard?


----------



## vandacee (Nov 25, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> superb photo.
> What differentiates this form from standard?



This form comes from Lai Châu, northwestern province of Vietnam.
Villosum has an important variability, the forms are numerous:
https://www.flickr.com/search/?text=Paphiopedilum%20villosum


----------



## Guldal (Nov 25, 2017)

Very nice colouring of the flower!



vandacee said:


> This form comes from Lai Châu, northwestern province of Vietnam


Concerning determining the plant botanically I wonder, if it, strictly speaking, not just would be included in: P. villosum var. annamense?

I guess, it might be a bit difficult to get to the bottom of the matter, as we probably, would run into the taxonomic war between 'spreaders' and 'gatherers'! 

Maybe a viable alternative could be: 
P. villosum var. annamense fma. laichauense (hort.)?


----------



## vandacee (Nov 25, 2017)

Guldal said:


> Very nice colouring of the flower!
> 
> 
> Concerning determining the plant botanically I wonder, if it, strictly speaking, not just would be included in: P. villosum var. annamense?
> ...



Yes, I agree !


----------



## GuRu (Nov 25, 2017)

These flowers are lovely and have an intense maroon colouration, the plant is well grown and last but not least - the photos show it from its best side - congrats.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 25, 2017)

Nice clump. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Hien (Nov 25, 2017)

vandacee said:


> Yes, I agree !



how about this villosum var. annamense ' Chuck's Warrior' AM/AOS.
I could not find the difference between it and your var. Lai Chau

http://www.flasksbychuckacker.com/images/image_pages/villosum.htm


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 25, 2017)

or just villosum???


----------



## My Green Pets (Nov 26, 2017)

Brilliant flower and photos. I think my villosum may be blooming soon too.


----------



## vandacee (Nov 26, 2017)

Ozpaph said:


> or just villosum???



Yes, just villosum !
annamense has white in the dorsal :
http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/villosum/index.html
http://bluenanta.com/natural/147306/species_detail/
William Cavestro confirms in a French book :
" La variété annamense se différencie par un sépale dorsal blanc avec une tache centrale violet-pourpre "


----------



## Hien (Nov 26, 2017)

vandacee said:


> Yes, just villosum !
> annamense has white in the dorsal :
> http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/villosum/index.html
> http://bluenanta.com/natural/147306/species_detail/
> ...



in that case, I think Chuck Acker's awarded plant is actually the type from the Lai Chau subgroup (Lai Chau is a province in North western VietNam) 
By the way Annam is the old word the 5th century chinese Tang dynasty used to call VietNam.


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 26, 2017)

vandacee said:


> Yes, just villosum !
> annamense has white in the dorsal :
> http://www.slipperorchids.info/paphdatasheets/paphiopedilum/villosum/index.html
> http://bluenanta.com/natural/147306/species_detail/
> ...



Thats interesting re-white in dorsal. I didnt know that. Will brush up on my High School French.


----------



## calypso (Nov 27, 2017)

splendid ! good job Andre


----------



## abax (Nov 27, 2017)

The plant is a beauty by whatever name.


----------



## blondie (Nov 28, 2017)

Congrats looks a very nice plant and a lovley looking flower I really like this


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 28, 2017)

Stunning flower!


----------



## Don I (Nov 29, 2017)

A good looking plant and flowers.
Don


----------

